# صلاة من اجل كل المتعبيين



## happy angel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*من اجل كل المتعبين ....والحزانى..والمرضى ارفع صلاتي
...واقول.....انا اعتمد على قوتك..انت يارب ومعك لااريد شيا على الارض 
كثرة الالام.. والمشاكل ..والاحزان والامراض..واثقلت الهموم قلوبنا
يارب ..انت تعرف كل شيئ..تعرف الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل..تعرف يا الهي كم اعتمدنا على انفسنا وعلى الغير في حل مشاكلنا..لكن اليوم ياربي ويا مخلصي..انحني امامك ..واضع امامك كل الامي ومتاعبي..والام ومتاعب احبتي..اني اثق بمحبتك.. انا اليوم عدت طفل صغير.. اسكب دموعي امام ابي الذي يحبني..وارتمي في احضانه..لاستريح..
واثقا انه عندك حلول كثيرةانت يا الهي ترى اتعابنا..وانت مريح التعابى 
انت يا الهي تحس بأوجاعنا..وانت تحمل اوجاعنا و الامنا..
انت يا الهي ترى المظلومين..وانت تحارب عنهم .
انا اعتمد على قوتك يارب....ومعك لااريد شيئا على الارض
اليوم سأذهب الى فراشي..ولاول مرة بدون دموع 
لاني سأنام بين احضانك ياأبي امين​​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

آمين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىى على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> انا اعتمد على قوتك يارب....ومعك لااريد شيئا على الارض
> اليوم سأذهب الى فراشي..ولاول مرة بدون دموع
> لاني سأنام بين احضانك ياأبي امين


 
صلاة جميلة جدا
شكرا لكي ودمتي في محبة الرب وامنا مريم العذراء​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> آمين​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامورا​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه جميله جدا
> مرسىىىىى على الصلاه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا
> شكرا لكي ودمتي في محبة الرب وامنا مريم العذراء​





ميرسى لمشاركاتك يابنوته​


----------



## g_a_ll (21 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو يا اختي على الصلاة الجميلة جت بوقتها  وكتبتها بخط يدي علشان اصليها كل يوم


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب.............
ليه كل ما اقرب منك ...الاقى قلبى بعيد
وكل مااقول انا ابنك ... الاقى المى يزيد 
الحزن اصبح حياتى ... والشوك دربى الوحيد

يارب أنا محتاج لك .. أنا حاولت انى ارجع لك بذاتى وفشلت.. 
ياما اخذت قرارات انى ابطل الخطيه..... ومعرفتش.
أنا جاى النهارده....
مش علشان اخد قرار من تانى انى ابتدى معاك بدايه جد
أنا جاى أقولك " ابتدى انت فى' " 
كلامك رائع ومعزي ياهابي وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2009)

g_a_ll قال:


> يسلمو يا اختي على الصلاة الجميلة جت بوقتها  وكتبتها بخط يدي علشان اصليها كل يوم



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2009)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> يارب.............
> ليه كل ما اقرب منك ...الاقى قلبى بعيد
> وكل مااقول انا ابنك ... الاقى المى يزيد
> الحزن اصبح حياتى ... والشوك دربى الوحيد
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

صلاه راااااااااااااااااائعة  جدا

شكراااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يباركك  سلام المسيح


----------

